
Ask HN: Where can I get civil discussion on issues spanning politics and tech? - tareqak
I understand and respect HN&#x27;s desire to steer clear of politics in this forum even when it mixes with technology in some manner. I would like to know if there is a place like HN that already exists where I can have those kinds of discussions, or if I should consider making my own subreddit or website.
======
evil-olive
Tildes is the best place I've found, a mix between HN's high bar for
moderation and Reddit's openness to more than just technical topics:

[https://blog.tildes.net/announcing-
tildes](https://blog.tildes.net/announcing-tildes)

Currently in closed alpha, though.

